
Tall Buildings In Numbers Vanity Height - protomyth
http://www.ctbuh.org/Publications/Journal/InNumbers/TBINVanityHeight/tabid/5837/language/en-US/Default.aspx
======
jloughry
Figure 2 is misleading, but not intentionally so. See Edward Tufte's book _The
Visual Display of Quantitative Information_ (Graphics Press, 1983).

